# Jim Root Tele. Squier v.s Fender



## BBTOtyler (May 20, 2012)

Hey guys, looking into buying a jim root tele, playing metal/hardcore through a 5150 into an orange 412. Aside from the pickups and the name, what do you guys think of the difference from the squier and fender?

Let me know what you guys think! open to any input.


----------



## Breakdown (May 20, 2012)

The fretboard wood, hardware, Made in USA vs Made in china, and while they both say mahogany the mahogany used in the MIA version is probably of higher quality and a different species than on a Chinese guitar. I've played some of the newer squiers and im just going to let you know right now the fretwork and tuning stability on these guitars isn't very good. In the end as the saying goes you get what you pay for man.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 20, 2012)

You'll get bored of the Squier. It isn't a "guitar for life" and you'll eventually want to change it for something better. Not all Squiers are like that - some of them are easily as good as cheaper Fenders, but the Jim Root isn't like that.

It's definitely worth saving for a while longer and getting a Fender. You won't feel the urge to upgrade to something better after a few months.


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD (May 20, 2012)

Get the Jim Root MIA Fender if you can afford it. You will be more satisfied and concentrate more on actually practising and playing music than gassing on whether you should upgrade from the squier to the fender. 

Anyway, better hardware and workmanship really does make a significant difference to the tone and playability of the guitar. check out both at your local store and compare it.

EDIT: I'd probably get it used if there's one for sale. you can save a ton buying used.


----------



## snowblind56 (May 20, 2012)

Isn't the Jim Root Tele MIM? I thought the Jim Root Strat was USA.


----------



## dan0151 (May 20, 2012)

Yes tele is MIM and the strat is MIA


----------



## Breakdown (May 20, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> Isn't the Jim Root Tele MIM? I thought the Jim Root Strat was USA.



My bad I just saw that the strat was MIA and assumed the tele was too.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 20, 2012)

Definitely save up for the proper Fender. They play amazing and are definitely worth the money.


----------



## danger5oh (May 20, 2012)

I used to own a Fender JR Tele... I've regretted selling it every day since. I haven't seen or played the Squire to compare, but I can tell you that the Fender version was worth every penny. Gosh, I miss her...


----------



## jake7doyle (May 20, 2012)

THe fender tele was incredible, part of me still regrets selling it to this day. i wasnt aware of an squire version though, hopefully ill try one out soon


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 20, 2012)

ya gotta try each one there are some real dogs and there are some real players between them all,I played some mia,mim and squiers that are embarasment to fender,but on the same hand I have played quite a few squiers that were real keepers.
don`t trust mailorder when deciding on a fender.


----------



## fitterhappier (May 20, 2012)

Definitely save up for the Fender model. And - I would take it a step further and say go for the MIA strat.

My first guitar was a MIM Tele. I've had it for nearly 11 years now, and it's a great guitar. Never had any issues with it, and it gets better with each day. But I purchased my first MIA Fender a few months back ('04 Tele HH), and as good as the MIM is, the MIA is in a class of its own. Everything about it is just perfect. The MIA's have some serious mojo. If you're dead set on a Tele, then get the MIM Root, but I would seriously consider the MIA. Like BucketHead said, the MIAs are seriously guitars for life.

Or - you could always go find a used MIA Tele and just hot-rod it with new pickups?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 22, 2012)

mia is better but squier aint bad man.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 23, 2012)

The American model has a charvel neck profile and is a NICE heavy slab of mahogany. I didn't get along with it because I just like real Tele's, but it was a nice axe and the neck was awesome.


----------



## Shannon (May 30, 2012)

For some reason, Squier guitars can be hit or miss, but the basses they've been offering for the 5 yrs or so are pretty consistently good and a killer value.


----------



## Ghost40 (May 30, 2012)

I played a JR Squire, certainly not the worst playing tele. However, it doesn't compare to the Fender JR tele. Save your money.


----------



## Chris O (Jun 6, 2012)

I had a pair of Fender JR Teles. They were alright. Just alright though. I'm unimpressed by EMG's, the ebony board on the white one was very thin, and the fret work was average at best. Personally, I'd look at Charvel. The necks feel better for sure (the JR was pretty hefty - almost Les Paul-ish), the import Charvel fret work is amazing, and I've never been a fan of Fender style bridges.


----------



## noUser01 (Jun 6, 2012)

It's funny you say that as I got to try both the other day. I honestly think the $300 Squire plays and sounds like a $700 guitar. I was EXTREMELY impressed. That being said I think you'd want to go with the "real" Fender with that, as it seems like the kind of guitar that is awesome, and you'll keep as a backup forever, but never as a main guitar. Does that help at all? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## WAHFReismiller (Mar 16, 2013)

The only reason I am going with the Squire is because I'm swapping out all the hardware and pickup. The body is about the only thing I really want out of it. Im swapping it for an ebony neck, I am putting in Lace Deathbucker pickup in it. I am replacing the pot with a 500 Super pot. I am replacing the tuner wish Locking black and red tuners. I mean, I know I can get most of this from the fender. But i can save so much more money if I build it myself. Then it will be MY guitar. That I will want for a live time. That is the only reason I decided to go with the squire.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Mar 16, 2013)

You can't change bad body wood. 

Get the Fender.


----------



## knifefightintheor (Mar 16, 2013)

I love people who go digging for old posts to bring back to life


----------

